# natural remedies



## Biveon100 (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone know some recipes to make natural antibiotics and medicine for sick pigeons. One that can be hand made.


----------



## rusafa (Mar 14, 2009)

garlic is a good cure as in for preventive methods.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If you have a really sick bird, you need the correct antibiotic, in my opinion. Certainly doing you can in the first place to keep your birds healthy helps by providing a clean environment without crowding, fresh food and water, fresh air, plenty of nest boxes and material for the birds to build nests and enough flat perches.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Biveon100 said:


> Does anyone know some recipes to make natural antibiotics and medicine for sick pigeons. One that can be hand made.


Here are a few that I have tried:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/natural-healing-10568.html

SOME DISEASES, LIKE CANKER NEED MEDICATION. IT'S ALWAYS BEST TO HAVE A DIAGNOSIS SO YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DEALING WITH, AND KNOW WHAT TO TARGET.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Tea, apple cider vinegar, garlic, mangosteen juice are some of the natural things you can give your birds without any worries of over use. But Probiotic is a must.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

soymi69 said:


> Tea, apple cider vinegar, garlic, mangosteen juice are some of the natural things you can give your birds without any worries of over use. But Probiotic is a must.


And don't forget honey!


----------

